# What the heck, here I am



## plasmadragon (Dec 15, 2010)

I never write these intro thing but howdy all, why not. 
No idea what my personality type is. But I'm totally intrigued by the way cognitive functions work and I'm gonna dig in and learn everything I can.

So here I am.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings plasmadragon and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum plasmadragon. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

Same plasmadragon! I've only really decided for definite that i'm an introvert.

Only 8 personality types to choose from then! XD


----------



## plasmadragon (Dec 15, 2010)

VirtualMuffin said:


> Same plasmadragon! I've only really decided for definite that i'm an introvert.
> 
> Only 8 personality types to choose from then! XD


haha I'm pretty sure I'm an extrovert!! between the two of us, we've got it all covered.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

Hey, how are you? Welcome to the forums. I'm happy to see you here with us.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Greetings m'lady. *gentlemanly bow*


----------



## eboyblue3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I heard "m'lady," so I came in to fake-tip my joke fedora. (seriously there needs to be a strike option here)

I'm new too, but it's never too early to welcome somebody aboard the Personality Express. Yo.


----------



## plasmadragon (Dec 15, 2010)

eboyblue3 said:


> I heard "m'lady," so I came in to fake-tip my joke fedora. (seriously there needs to be a strike option here)
> 
> I'm new too, but it's never too early to welcome somebody aboard the Personality Express. Yo.


*tips fedora and top hat in return* (im a dragon. We have more than one head. All the hat options)


----------



## eboyblue3 (Jul 4, 2014)

argh rp accoun—i mean ok that's cool although i don't think you understand the joke.


----------



## TheLongRain (Jun 18, 2014)

plasmadragon said:


> I'm totally intrigued by the way cognitive functions work and I'm gonna dig in and learn everything I can.
> 
> So here I am.


Join us bwahhaahahah. - intp


----------



## plasmadragon (Dec 15, 2010)

eboyblue3 said:


> argh rp accoun—i mean ok that's cool although i don't think you understand the joke.


this is definitly true haha


----------

